# My skins



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

here is a picture of my first coyote skin that i tanned. i used a vinegar, salt, and water cure. it is a gallon of vinegar, a gallon of water, and a pound of salt. you mix it up well and put the fleshed skin into the brine for 1 week. you then take it out and strecth it and let it dry. then rub tanning oil into the skin. have any of you ever heard of this way? if not what is another way i can do it because the skins dont come out extremely soft, i was wondering how i can do it to make them really soft. The other pic is of a deer mount i did for my neighbor, first one i did with the leather.

[siteimg]3902[/siteimg]
[siteimg]3903[/siteimg]


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Coyotekiller the other way you can tan hides is too use Saftee acid to get the right ph. It can be ordered from any of the taxidermy supply companies. Also make sure that you're rinsing VERY good between steps. Another good idea if you like the hide to be nice and soft you need to take it off of the stretcher and "break" it every 2 hours. You can also try tumbling it to get it softened up also.

Hope this helps

Brad.T


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Brad is married to a Fox...So he knows his stuff! Thanks Brad!


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

coyotekiller3006,

They both look really good, nice job!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Ck,
Nice job on the yote, and great instructions!


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Brad,
HOw do you tumble it?


----------

